# Picked up new (old?) 2003 28RS-S this weekend



## RickNCarole (Jul 14, 2004)

Picked up this TT this past weekend, but because of Home owners assoc. had to put away in storage . I will be pulling it out next weekend and check her all out. I did not discover Outbackers. com till after I picked up the TT and now I am glad that I picked out the right TT after all the good reviews and encouraging news. I had been looking at the Jayco lites, Tahoe and Wilderness lines, but after finding this 2003 28RS-S which had been lightly used, I could not pass up the deal. We are located in the Inland Empire (SoCal) and looking forward to seeing other Outback owners and their rigs while camping. Hope to see some fellow Outbackers!


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

RickNCarole,

Congats on you new TT, You will love it!!! Keystone does make a nice unit, after you get through the dealership stuff everything just gets down right fun!!!







Happy outbackin to you and have a campin good time!!!

Ps Welcome to this wonderful site!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome fellow SoCal Outbacker







Seems to be a growing group of us out here now. One of these days we will have to organize into a rally of some sort. Congrats on the 28RSS


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Humm, Inland empire I know it well. Sounds good Jim there seem to be more and more So. Cal people joining. Maybe we could hold it at bonelli park campgrounds where they had the other get togethere you went to. Sorry got off track Welcome to Outbackers. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper, we've been loving our 28RSS, welcome to the Outbackers.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go R & C!

Loving our 28-rss here in Cen CA. Welcome & look forward to hearing about your Outbacking experiences. It's a blast.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to the campfire!


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Hi! We, too, are from the Inland Empire, Hemet to be exact--where do you hail from? I would love to get together for a SoCal Outback rally. Congrats on a great deal.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!! action

I am feeling left out of the Calif. group, I wonder if I can get my bride to move.

I'm sure when the snow flies in a few weeks she wouldn't mind.

Kevin


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, RickNCarole. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Congrats!!! We love our 28RSS and the fun is just being. Lots of camping and enjoy.

Thor


----------



## RickNCarole (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone.









Glad to hear from so many locals to IE.

fletcherdt - We hail from Lake Matthews area. But I do the commute to Hemet for work,

the hospital to be exact.

Again thanks for the hearty welcome all. action


----------

